# WTA control/mix many inputs (tv, BT, instruments, etc) and outputs



## gyn144 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have a plan to connect my audio sources (tv, bluetooth, etc) at home to multiple different outputs (5.1 speaker, Bluetooth speakers, etc) , and want to control it digitally.
I am thinking to use a digital mixer.
The problem is I never had any experiences with digital mixer, also I don't know if this is the only solution.
Could anyone please advise if there is another better solution for this?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------

